# Ball in tube method



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm going to buy some theratube yellow for my slingshot coming in the mail and was hoping someone can tell me for sure what size steel ammo I would use for the ball in tube method using theratube yellow? Thanks and keep on shooting!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I believe Mr. Silva can answer that one. The OTTER Pickle I have uses TheraTube yellow for his OTTER attachment method.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It also depends on the size of hole that is in your slingshot.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

It's actually a Flippinout Peerless slingshot and I couldn't be happier to be getting one. I'm a pretty big fan of Nathan Masters work overall. It has a vertical slot in each fork. I'm just gonna buy some 1/4" steel ammo and see if it works. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

emreed, if you go to the contact page at simple-shot.com there's a phone number to give them a call. Tell them the tubing you're getting and that you're using a Flippinout Peerless I'll bet somebody could answer your question right away, or email you back with an answer if the person answering the phone doesn't know.

Since that slingshot has the vertical slots it might not work so good with the ball-in-tube unless you ream it out a bit, I don't know. It could be the slots will hold the tubing with no help; my guess is you would double the tubing over, stretch it, and pull it down into the slot, with no ball-in-tube. My understanding of ball-in-tube is you need a hole for the ball to fit into, so with slots it might not be safe as there's nothing to keep the ball from sliding up and out. You wouldn't want the ball flying back at you because it slid out of the slit!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I might do matchstick method instead. Haven't decided for sure. I'm just gonna play with it when it gets here and feel it out, I guess. Thank you for the info. I'm looking to soak up all the knowledge I can right now about these wonderful lil hand cattys


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I always associated the matchstick method with bands -- the matchstick + band being too wide to fit through the slot.

I suppose it might work ok with tubes if the stick was perpendicular to the slot, but think the stick would then need a groove to fit into so it didn't rotate; dunno.

I'd still recommend giving simple-shot a call; I'll bet they'd give you some great tube attachment advice and might even point you to a video showing how to attach tubes with those slots.

I don't have a Peerless but it looks like a great slingshot; you're going to have a blast with it!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

theratube yellow inner diameter is 5.1 mm


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you. So I guess a 3/16" type BB or possibly a 1/4" steel ball might work. I'll tweak it. Thanks again.


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

emreed11 said:


> Thank you. So I guess a 3/16" type BB or possibly a 1/4" steel ball might work. I'll tweak it. Thanks again.


 Use 8 mm bbs. They will work best for theratube yellow.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

The am pretty sure all of Nathan's slingshot's are made with a 5/16"hole for tubing.....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

iv'e used theraband tube. red,green blue and black. and i used a 9.5mm ball each time. it seems to work.


----------

